

Best of Draw Something - Wow. Some people have too much time. - RealCasually
http://bestofdrawsomething.com

======
RealCasually
Damn, the Mario one is insane. Must be a tablet, because I don't have that
kind of precision on a phone...and no artistic skills to come up with that!

